# I'm New!



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

Hi, I'm a fancy mouse breeder from Wisconsin. I am just starting out as a breeder, so I only have one harem so far. It includes a grey male, a calico female and an albino female. 
We also have a hamster, a miniature horse, two cats, two dogs, three mice (really!?), and a parakeet. 
So long for now,
Martin's Mice and More's Administrator


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome along


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome

Paul


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

What part of WI are you from? Sounds like you have the same set up as me and my family


----------



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

Erica08 said:


> What part of WI are you from? Sounds like you have the same set up as me and my family


I am in the Eau Claire area.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Ok I go to school in Eau Claire at Globe University.


----------

